# 123hz dip



## jasmin (Dec 7, 2011)

hey all you producer's..let's see how much of you can help me....
i have one problem...
i have monitoring by adam audio a7 (x2)
and 2x sub 8) i use it for mastering.. (not so good idea i think...but..i know them like my own pocket) 
yesterday i put couch in my studio...and .... i cant hear any thing...any more

so here is the situation ....i analyzed my monitoring response and i have a dip on 123hz (aprox. 5-8 db) What do you think i should do???

i had dip also on 7-9khz but i solved this with monitor moving..

My idea is that this i caused by reflection from mixer and table on the front of the room,what is your opinion ??
tnx:dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure if anyone can tell you what’s _causing_ the dip. Is it wide or ultra-narrow? If it’s wide, you can use EQ to address it. Narrow dips are typically a null, and EQ doesn’t work on those. Alternately, moving your subs might make a difference.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

